# Quanto tempo ha la vostra gentoo?

## xchris

Non mi lincino i mod per questo poll...

sono molto curioso di sapere da quanto tempo la vostra gentoo e' installata.

Reputo gentoo ottima anche per il fatto che e' sempre up to date.

Quando andavo di Suse ad ogni nuova versione aggiornavo....du balle!!

Personalmente la mia gentoo ha 1 anno e 2 mesi.Installata una sola volta ,spostata da un HD ad un altro,in ottima salute  :Smile: 

e voi?

----------

## egolf

adesso saranno 5 o 6 mesi che ho su gentoo sul mio portatilino  :Smile:  e tutto va bene!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tiro

sicuramente più di anno....quando l'ho installata per la prima volta ero veramente inesperto e ci ho impiegato delle settimane...poi ho capito...ed ora mi ritrovo con la mia box con più di un anno....la prima riga dei /var/log/messages fino a poco tempo fa era datato 2003 e il file pesava 3.2G...mi è quasi dispiaciuto cancellarlo...

----------

## Cagnulein

sul server (casalingo) 1 anno e 1/2 

sul portatile 4 mesi (e l'ho comprato da 4 mesi  :Razz: )

----------

## ballero

4-5 mesi.

Prima usavo Crux e prima ancora Debian.

Mi piace Gentoo, mi trovo bene; mi piace molto anche il clima di collaborazione  che e' presente nel forum.

----------

## Cazzantonio

la data della mia registrazione nel forum è anche la data ufficiale della prima e unica installazione di gentoo che ho compiuto sul mio pc... se tutto continua bene spero di non doverla mai reinstallare da zero

----------

## xchris

avrei dovuto limitare la durata del poll a meno di un mese per avere uno snapshot della situazione...

i mod possono cambiarlo? non ricordo....

----------

## oRDeX

e i problemi sono stati davvero pochi.e sempre risolti.

----------

## Raffo

da 1 a 3 mesi, ho installato la mia gentoo per la prima volta a fine maggio  :Smile: 

----------

## tomasino

faccio proprio oggi un nuovo bootstrap, l'installazione originale l'avevo da febbraio

----------

## zUgLiO

Gentoo in generale da poco + di un anno, solo che poco tempo fa ho dovuto reinstallarla causa sputtanamento del filesystem della /   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> avrei dovuto limitare la durata del poll a meno di un mese per avere uno snapshot della situazione...
> 
> i mod possono cambiarlo? non ricordo....

 

Meglio non toccarlo, sebbene si possa modificare m'hanno sempre detto che modificare i poll spesso li incasina nel db, quindi se non è indispensabile meglio evitare.

Tornando IT, io ho diverse gentoo "sparse qua e là", le più vecchie hanno rispettivamente quasi due anni e un anno e mezzo circa. Mai nessun problema, semplicemente perfette  :Very Happy: 

----------

## abaddon83

io dovrei essere sopra i 6 mesi, mai avuto grane, mai avuto problemi, la violento sistematicamente ogni giorno ma si ripiglia sempre, na bomba!!

prima usavo Suse e ancora Prima Debian (per un mese di bestemie...) Appena Suse ha iniziato a soffrire sono approdato a Gentoo e cazzarola se sono approdato bene  :Razz: 

Ora l'ho sul pc di casa, sul portatile, su un serverino che smista il traffico e fa da server Web/FTP/Mysql e su un altro server di Posta, dopo posso ormai metto sempre lei  :Smile: 

Sul server Mail da merda alla grande al server gemello Red-Hat   :Twisted Evil: 

Poi ora che sto apprendendo tutti i segreti di gentoo mi garba ancora di piu'!!

The Best!

----------

## xchris

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meglio non toccarlo, sebbene si possa modificare m'hanno sempre detto che modificare i poll spesso li incasina nel db, quindi se non è indispensabile meglio evitare.
> 
> 

 

magari lo locckiamo + avanti... tanto per non vanificare il senso del poll.

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

il server fisso (che tra poco verrà smontato per fare largo ad un sistema leggermente più performante e soprattutto più spazioso) ha linux da gennaio (o forse leggermente dopo) 2003. Questo portatile invece ha gentoo installato da  

Sat Sep 13 05:36:42 2003

bell'ora  :Cool: 

problemi sui due pc? praticamente nessuno, solo qualche dubbio di configurazione del kernel... visto che è stato grazie a gentoo che mi sono avventurato in questi stupendi meandri !!!  :Surprised: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Tralasciando il mkswap sulla partizione di root (  :Cool:   e il ripristino del backup, sono 1 anno e 8 mesi adesso (giorno + -)

installata da knoppix, mai reinstallata.

----------

## 4440

circa 2 mesi sul portatile

il fisso lo uso per mega esperimenti

----------

## n3m0

installata nella stessa data in cui ho joinato questo forum, quindi dal 8/2/04

----------

## malteo

17 Febbraio 2003, era un piovoso pomeriggio invernale...  :Smile: 

ora ho tanta voglia di sputtanarmi l'installazione passando a Reiser4  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sara' tra l'anno e mezzo e i due anni che ho installato gentoo sulla prima macchina

----------

## randomaze

Ho comprato i pezzi e avviato il bootstrap mentre gli altri erano a divertirsi sbevazzando al GDay: 29 Novembre 2003.

Mai rifatto l'installazione, mai messo altra distro su quel PC (a parte quelche boot con la Knoppix)

----------

## Sparker

Poco più di un anno, agosto del 2003

E' passata per

1 - compilata NON su questo pc ma sul pc di mio fratello, targzippata, copiata via rete e installata  :Wink: 

2 - cambio di HD

3 - cambio del file sistem da Reiserfs 3.6 a XFS

4 - cambio di MoBo e processore (da Athlon a AthlonXP)

 *CortoMaltese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora ho tanta voglia di sputtanarmi l'installazione passando a Reiser4 

 

Anch'io!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## solka

La mia prima installazione coincide con la mia data di registrazione...

Poi per vari casini ho abbandonato Gentoo per poi tornarci definitivamente  :Very Happy: 

Ma non ricordo le date -_-'

----------

## Sasdo

la mia gentoo attuale vive da due settimane...

... nonostante sia da 5-6 mesi che conosco gentoo, l'avrò reinstallata un 5-6 volte (una al mese?) ma mai perchè mi si incasinava, solo per la mia voglia di trovare modi diversi per installarla (l'ho installata senza lettore cd, ne floppy... =). E per CFLAG mai azzeccate (ora sembra di si...)

----------

## lopio

Ho installato prima una versione x86 a dicembre 2004 e ora con il nuovo pc ho versione amd64 da circa un mese .

Ho reinstallato solo una volta per la versione amd64 perche' un emerge andato a male mi ha cancellato directory a caso nell'hd.

Sono contento di non aver mai dovuto reinstallare per la versione x86 anche se devo ammettere che tale fase  e' molto educativa e  permette di imparare cose nuove.

Peccato che per il supporto amd64 ci siano ancora moltissimi pacchetti masked ma questa e' un'altra storia   :Wink: 

----------

## fctk

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> la mia gentoo attuale vive da due settimane...
> 
> ... nonostante sia da 5-6 mesi che conosco gentoo, l'avrò reinstallata un 5-6 volte (una al mese?) ma mai perchè mi si incasinava, solo per la mia voglia di trovare modi diversi per installarla (l'ho installata senza lettore cd, ne floppy... =). E per CFLAG mai azzeccate (ora sembra di si...)

 

anch'io sono solito reinstallare gentoo ogni tanto (2 mesi) ma non perchè ho problemi, semplicemente perchè voglio "consolidare" o "migliorare" le nuove informazioni che ho appreso durante l'uso di gentoo... lo so, è una fissa ma non ci posso fare nulla... oppure per cambiare lo schema delle partizioni

comunque adesso nonostante la mia gentoo abbia già totalizzato 2 mesi circa non posso formattare a causa di impegni (esame patente+inizio scuola) e quindi prevedo che raggiungerà i 3 mesi (record).

installata in totale 5 volte nell'arco di 7 mesi

----------

## shev

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Ho installato prima una versione x86 a dicembre 2004

 

Figo, sei riuscito a fregarci tutti! L'installazione più giovane di tutte, -4 mesi di vita. Dovremo editare il poll e rivedere le categorie  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: scherzo ovviamente  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Installata da stage 1 piu' di un anno fa e' resistita a tutte le cappelle di inizio gentoo (tra cui un passaggio da x86 a ~x86 e ritorno... con qualche rogna, ma senza dover reinstallare tutto) 2HD bruciati (di cui uno l'altro ieri!... sono riuscito a backuppare tutto e appena finito l'hd non ha piu' voluto andare!)....

Direi che gentoo mi e' piaciuta, visto che oltre alla mia macchina (da mandrake a gentoo) ho cambiato anche il mio server casalingo (da debian a gentoo) il pc di mio padre (da mandrake a gentoo) il portatile di mio fratello, il server dove lavoro (da debian) il computer della segretaria (da win xp a gentoo.... e niente dual boot   :Twisted Evil:   ) tutta l'aula informatica (dual boot con xp)...

Ciao!

----------

## flocchini

Dopo 3 gentoo morte prematuramente causa niubbagine, ho installato questa a marzo 2003, poco prima di iscrivermi al forum. Da allora (forse proprio grazie al forum?  :Laughing: ) resiste senza problemi  :Cool: 

----------

